
Evidence for man-made global warming hits 'gold standard' - lnguyen
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-climatechange-temperatures/evidence-for-man-made-global-warming-hits-gold-standard-scientists-idUSKCN1QE1ZU
======
DailyHN
Judea Pearl should have written "The Book of Why" about the millions of
preventable deaths attributed to global warming.

Instead, he wrote about, what appears to be the same phenomena, the
"cigarettes are bad deniers" of the 1900s.

~~~
ffn
The Book of Why _DOES_ have a section on climate change toward the end - he
actually uses climate change to illustrate the idea of counterfactuals and
even provides an example about how to calculate how much man-made carbon
emissions X can be a "sufficient" / "necessary" cause of storm Y... GIVEN we
can agree on a model.

Among other (likely more polarizing) reasons for why folks remain so obstinate
regarding climate change, it certainly is possible that not every involved
party may agree to the same model of how climate affects weather

